# Can I swap a 2nd Gen frontier axle to my Hardbody?



## Azazel (May 3, 2009)

I have a 2016 pro 4x automatic That was totaled. Can I swap the axles over to my hardbody. Would like to have the locker. My hardbody is. 1995 5 speed ka24e, would it work if I swapped out the entire suspension? Or is there more to it?


----------



## jp2code (Jun 2, 2011)

You can make anything fit, but the 2016 Frontier rear axle is not a direct bolt on item for the 1995 D21 Hardbody. The 2016 axle is wider than the D21 axle, too.


----------



## Govt acp45 (Sep 23, 2017)

Hey Azazel, how are you getting on with your wide body , high ratio conversion to the D21? Here in New Zealand I'm looking at my Nissan R50 Terrano (ex JDM) With a similar mind. There is a power rack & pinion steering system I like the idea of. It has MacPherson strut front and D21 has torsion bar so thats a challenge . And I only have a d21 deisel transfer case to power the front axle . So I am looking into D40 rear axlaes and brakes w. D40 front hubs in conversion to R50 front axle ;all ratio final drive are 4.625:1 over my current RWD 4.88:1 which is powerful and quick too.
So I hope you went ahead so I can hear of your hardship and solutions etc.?


----------



## nuttinwrongwitnissinbits (Nov 11, 2019)

must be in the too hard box.


----------

